# Link For That Cool Slot Car Computer game?? Or Other Cool Comp Games??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Someone put a link up to a computer slot car game once, I think it was a figure 8 or an oval???

Anyone have it? Got a new lap top and looking for some games. 

Anyone have some good game recommendations??


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

My absolute favorite game is Ralley Trophy from joWood but alas it won't run on modern OS's. It was a great ralley game featuring 60's and 70's cars and seamed very realistic. I still have it but I need a copy of windows 98 to run it. One day......


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

oddrods said:


> My absolute favorite game is Ralley Trophy from joWood but alas it won't run on modern OS's. It was a great ralley game featuring 60's and 70's cars and seamed very realistic. I still have it but I need a copy of windows 98 to run it. One day......


Now thats sounds right up my alley!!!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

oddrods said:


> My absolute favorite game is Ralley Trophy from joWood but alas it won't run on modern OS's. It was a great ralley game featuring 60's and 70's cars and seamed very realistic. I still have it but I need a copy of windows 98 to run it. One day......


I have a few games like that. My favorite is Grand Prix Legends by Papyrus. I still drive the thing alomost every day. It's VERY difficult to master.

http://grand-prix-legends.en.softonic.com/

I'm assuming that you know if you load an old game on your computer that you can assign only that game to run as Windows'98 or 2000, or XP or whatever.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

That's what I was told but I don't have an older OS to install.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea smalltime the game i'm looking for didn't even have to be downloaded. Hit the space bar and race.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

oddrods said:


> That's what I was told but I don't have an older OS to install.


..

I know I'm running ancient stuff, but the way mine works is like this:

Highlight the game, right click, choose properties.
In the properties window there will be a tab called compatability. In this window there will be a list of OSs to choose from. They're already there for you, no loading.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

smalltime said:


> ..
> 
> I know I'm running ancient stuff, but the way mine works is like this:
> 
> ...



There doesn't seem to be a tab for compatability in Vista. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

This one?

http://sports.sprint.com/speed/slot-car-racing/


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Illinislotfan said:


> This one?
> 
> http://sports.sprint.com/speed/slot-car-racing/


Yea man that the one, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you tried this one? http://www.car-racinggames.com/car-racing/Slot-Car-Grand-Prix.html


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

oddrods said:


> There doesn't seem to be a tab for compatability in Vista. Any other suggestions?


Sorry, I'm fresh out.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Have you tried this one? http://www.car-racinggames.com/car-racing/Slot-Car-Grand-Prix.html


that one is a hoot! thanks for posting it P71!


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Computer simulations*

Joe give me a call. I have Burnout, Burnout Chapionship drag racing IHRA motorsports drag racing NIRA intense import drag racing NHRA DRag Racing
Desktop DYNO you can import engines that you build into most of the above games. Car test you put in the spec and will show you what your et & mile per hour is.Desktop Drag strip by mr gasket.


----------

